# audigy 2 zs not recognised in win 7 64 bit



## francisgos (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I am a new member to the forum.
Firstly although I have alternative access to the net for downloads and upgrades etc, the problem lies with my editing pc which I am reluctant to have connected to the net in order to help retain reliability. re: I dont want anything upsetting it.

My first post is regards my Audigy 2 ZS Platinum sound card not being recognised in my windows 7 ultimate 64 bit set up - (quad core with intel DP965LT motherboard and 8 Gig of ram. The motherboard, although now considered old, as is the ddr2 memory, is very good, but has limited audio connectivity, hence the sound card.

I recently upgraded from windows xp 32 bit, to windows 7 ultimate 64 bit, and the Audigy 2 ZS card was, prior to the transition - working fine. 

My motherboards on board sigma tel audio only has a mic, two speaker, and 1 headphone input but no line in, so I need the sound cards extra connections plus I have 7.1 surround sound. And although checked (activated) the mic input on the on board audio doesn't work anyway. Everything else on the pc works as it should, except the Audigy sound card, since moving to windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit. 
I have been on the creative site and downloaded and installed the relevant software for use with windows 7 64 bit but no joy.

Device Manager is showing a yellow check mark next to the following...
I presume this is where my problems lie.

1. Multimedia Audio Controller - no driver installed so obviously (in properties>resources it says ''this device isn't using any resources because it has a problem) also (no driver files loaded or required for this device)

2. PCI Simple Communications Controller - no driver installed 
(in properties>resources it says ''this device isn't using any resources because it has a problem) also (no driver files loaded or required for this device)

I can't locate the drivers needed, and all sites visited want to install pc scan
software to update the drivers. Again the pc in question is not connected to the net. 
I cannot resume my music editing and creation until I get this sorted.

Any one had this problem and sorted it, best method, any advice at all, or the correct driver links will be much appreciated.

Thankyou.


----------



## Force88 (Oct 28, 2012)

wow, it's a coincidence to meet another one using the same OS and sound card as me.

Here is the link:
Creative Worldwide Support > Audigy 2 ZS Platinum


----------



## francisgos (Oct 29, 2012)

thanks for the quick reply. I have been to creative and re directed to the uk site. I will try the link you gave me, but suspect I will still have the same problem. I installed the relevant 64 bit software and drivers for the Audigy 2ZS. But the sound card isn't listed in device manager other than showing an unknown device, also a problem with the multi media audio controller (no driver) and the same for the PCI simple communications controller (no driver)

As the particular pc in question is not connected to the net, I can't use windows update, or install independent driver scan software to auto update the missing drivers from elsewhere. Also, -I am about to change my extremely unreliable service provider in the next week or so, so I don't wish to go through the lengthy installation process of connecting this pc to the net while I am still with them, even temporarily.

I am hitting a brick wall at the moment.

I've also been to the intel site and downloaded the last updated chipset drivers for the motherboard, version 1.1.30.0. A box came up showing the listed problem devices and after the attempted driver install, it failed with a red cross on the three items in the list. Microsoft are no help. I cannot seem to locate the individual drivers so I can download them, and transfer them onto this pc unless i use automatic update, which I cannot, as this pc isnt on the net. 
Kind regards...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't see how Creative can be so popular and yet the webpage is total @#[email protected]#. It hardly ever works.

Support with the older Creative cards (any brand older cards for that matter) with Win7 64 is hit or miss.


----------



## francisgos (Oct 29, 2012)

> don't see how Creative can be so popular and yet the webpage is total @#[email protected]#. It hardly ever works.
> 
> Support with the older Creative cards (any brand older cards for that matter) with Win7 64 is hit or miss.
> __________________
> Posting the PC brand/model information and/or the PC hardware specs will allow us to help you quicker and more efficiently.


In reply, I make my apologies for the length of this. Since posting, I have removed all the previous creative driver install, downloaded from creatives uk link, and left over traces, using 'revo', I then re downloaded the same file, this time from the creative worldwide support>audigy 2ZS Platinum link, kindly givento me... via my wifes pc, then re installed the audigy drivers - SBAX_PCDRV_LB_2_18_0017 for win 7 64 bit, but still the same problem. windows says it has this time found the driver file but cannot install it (*cyclic redundency check*). In 'sound video and game controllers', creative game port is shown, with yellow mark next to it, (no driver support for the game port with the installed download) A bit surprised its picked up the presence of the game port anyway, and not the rest of the audigy card.
I also first installed the last and most current chipset drivers for the DP 965 LT motherboard from intel. Before someone asks,my wifes pc is used for downloading, and has the asus version of the same motherboard, running dual core, on xp 32 and no problems with downloading files. 

regards my pc specs:
reliable - stable custom built quad core with Intel chipset on intel DP 965 LT motherboard with 8 gb ddr2 ram. ATI Radeon HD 4800 series graphics.3 hard drives totalling 1.5 terrabyte. 

When xp 32 bit was installed the Audigy 2 ZS Platinum audio card worked fine, but since installing windows 7 ultimate 64 bit it doesn't work at all, and is not even listed in 'sound, video and game controllers' or 'other devices'. The only listing in 'sound video and game controllers' is AMD HIgh Definition Audio Device, and Sigma Tel High Definition Audio codec (for 64 bit windows)

Apart from the sound card no longer working, because I am now using 64 bit, windows 7,the Pc otherwise works fine, being primarily used for video editing and multimedia applications. The only disappointing issue with the motherboard was/is the very limited on board audio connections, especially no line in. Hence the added audio card.

one last thing, can anyone tell me, is the multimedia audio controller driver supplied by ''creative'' or supplied by intel for the intel DP 965 LT motherboard.
In device manager I have clicked on hardware changes, and also update driver, so who is at fault regards failed driver install. The PCI simple communications controller driver, if its there, won't install either.
Thank you again to everyone willing to give some input.
regards...


----------



## Force88 (Oct 28, 2012)

hmm, that's weird, the driver picked up the useless one and not the main card itself ?.

About the driver, "SBAX_PCDRV_LB_2_18_0017" is the correct one that I used. You can ignore 'game port' with yellow mark by disable it (happen to me too). But if you can't install the driver like you said, you may want to take out the card, clean the part where it connect to the mobo and the pci slot itself... Sound cards are very sensitive about this, a little bit of dust may cause the card unable to be recognized.


----------



## francisgos (Oct 29, 2012)

But if you can't install the driver like you said, you may want to take out the card, clean the part where it connect to the mobo and the pci slot itself... Sound cards are very sensitive about this, a little bit of dust may cause the card unable to be recognized.


> Thank you again for your reply. I have already removed the card and done as you suggested, and re seated it.
> It was working fine under XP 32 bit, until I installed win 7 64 bit. To prove its still ok, I will install it into my wife's pc to test it and let you know how i get on. I tried it in another slot also, to no avail. The cyclic redundency check that comes up during the attempted driver install refers to corrupted data. I'm wondering if the downloads I did are faulty.
> 
> That's why I am uncomfortable having my editing machine connected to the net, even with the best security. At the moment I cannot continue sequencing music from my keyboard/synth etc. I will see if I can contact 'creative' and see if I can get a response from them.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

(cyclic redundency check) would indicate a fault with the file. In most cases, it's simply a corrupt file. But I've seen similar issues caused by RAM and power supply issues.

As for only parts of the card being seen, that is fairly common. After the driver for that port is installed, the other parts of the card will likely become visible.

You tried everything that I would have recommended. Sounds like a typical driver installation issue. Typically the result of using the wrong driver package, or just bad drivers (as I noted previously concerning Win7 64).


----------



## francisgos (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. The downloaded drivers are the correct ones.
this is proving to be a nightmare. All of a sudden - light at the end of the tunnel, then right back to square one. Heres the latest.

Firstly I have been to intel regards my dp965lt motherboard running quad core and shocked to find there is no bios update listed under using windows 7 64 bit for this motherboard, only an xp 64 bit update. I did however manage to update the chipset drivers a few days ago.

I then tried several restore points last night and actually got the audigy card listed again from a 20 days ago restore point. I even got sound. The microphone and auxiliaryline/line2 inputs were listed but shown as unavailable.
I tried right clicking them to see why, or if they needed enabling but no options I could do. 

Heres a good one... I connected a small audio device into line in and it played
through the speakers, but I was unable to record the signal with my software, or get the recording level meter to register a signal, all despite checking my software settings. 

the onboard sigmatel audio is disabled in the bios.
1. I uninstalled what existing creative software was in programmes at that point in time, plus all traces using a programme called 'revo'.

2. I then installed the most current software update compatible with windows 7 64 bit - and guess what, the creative up date took my sound card out again and I now have the yellow checked multimedia audio controller back in device manager!

If I go back one restore point, I will no doubt get the card back, and playing sound, but no recording functionality from the line in or mic in connections.

I don't like to let things beat me, but I am ready for chucking the towel in on this one.
I have still got the yellow check mark next to PCI simple communications controller. My next step is to do another restore, and move the card to another slot. I cannot understand why the creative update took out the card this time. trying to update the multimedia audio controller driver failed. So I think its all related as suggested to a data corrupted download.
will keep you updated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There are numerous reports of older audio chipsets simply not working, or not working properly with Win7. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. Win7 64 has more issues than 32 bit.

Just stating that again as it wouldn't surprise me if it doesn't work at all (or work properly).

Good luck.


----------

